# South Africa officially implodes



## freyasman

Some interesting background on what's happening in South Africa








						South Africa - The First Country Built on “Critical Race Theory” - Officially Implodes - Revolver News
					

South Africa is the first country ever built on the principles of Critical Race Theory. That is why it has crumbled into a failed state.




					www.revolver.news
				



From the link;
_"South Africa is disintegrating.

After the jailing of Jacob Zuma, supporters of the former president took to the streets, ostensibly to protest but actually to simply plunder at will. The official death toll already runs into the dozens, but in a country as violent as South Africa (57 murders a day) the real toll will likely never be known for certain.





Rioters have plundered shops and entire shopping malls. When they run out out of normal goods, they steal livestock. When it’s too heavy to carry by hand, they bring a forklift.






_
_WATCH: CHECK OUT DARREN BEATTIE'S LATEST INTERVIEWS_​_

The meltdown in South Africa isn’t a natural disaster or a random fluke. It’s a choice. *South Africa was the first modern nation to be refounded on the anti-white principles of critical race theory, and now it is reaping the whirlwind of that choice. *

South Africa did everything that is being done in America right now. As a hyperdiverse multiethnic, multilingual society, South Africa has followed almost every prescription embraced by the globalist ruling class.


This is about more than riots. This wave of violence will eventually peter out. But there is no reason to be optimistic when that happens. There will be no sense of having survived a calamity, and having a chance to rebuild. When this wave of burning and looting and killing are over, there is nothing to look forward to but the next wave.

The specter of doom hangs over South Africa. The optimism that peaked when the country hosted the 2010 World Cup is now gone. Despite being warned for years about failing water infrastructure, local governments ignored the problem and now the country has routine, severe water crises. South Africa began experiencing rolling blackouts in 2007, and has battled them ever since. Even the government says the blackouts will likely continue for at least five more years. Hint: Bet your money that they last even longer.

Despite being the “economic superpower” of Sub-Saharan Africa, South Africa’s brain drain is significant and accelerating. Those who have options are abandoning the country.  More than four percent of all deaths are murders, and the murder rate is somehow still rising; last year it rose by 8.4 percent. But it’s not just about day-to-day violence. It’s the expectation for what is to come.


South Africa’s dominant African National Congress party is corrupt and ineffective, but its most dangerous rival is one of the most radical political parties to enjoy representation on Earth. The Economic Freedom Fighters vow to seize white-owned land (without payment), nationalize the banking and mining sectors, and double welfare payments.

But EFF isn’t a radical outlier in South African politics. It’s the natural endgame for the country’s post-apartheid ideology. For decades, the South African economy has been shaped by a policy known as Broad Based Black Economic Employment. Despite its name, there is nothing “based” about BBBEE. Instead, the policy uses the same tactics to achieve “equity” that activists in the United States are demanding.

BBBEE relies openly and explicitly on injecting racial preferences throughout the economy. Companies receive a BBBEE scorecard based on hiring black workers, elevating black management, and giving black South Africans a share of ownership. Companies with high BBBEE scores are given favorable tax treatment and preferences in government contracts. Corporate actors are strongly incentivized to give contracts to high BBBEE scorers as well.


The results are predictable. Remember those rolling blackouts Revolver mentioned above? Eskom, South Africa’s public electric utility company, is one of the most aggressive adopters of BBBEE. South African National Assemblywoman Gwen Ngwenya described the outcome of this approach in a 2019 column:
_


> _Why is Eskom in trouble? Because it has high operating costs and it cannot meet its debt obligations. Why? It’s ambitious programme to build two big power stations has incurred substantial cost overruns and technical faults. Why? In part it was flawed from the beginning with a small bidding pool, meaning it was likely not cost competitive from the start. Why? There was political meddling. Why? Chancellor House. Why? Contractors needed to have a black partner in order to secure contracts. Why? BEE. *[PoliticsWeb.za]*_


_In her column, Ngwenya explains how BBBEE has fueled the decay of South Africa’s power utility at every step of the process. The country has two expensive, botched power plants because Hitachi’s African subsidiary secured contracts based on black empowerment criteria rather than actual expertise. Eskom has problems with coal supply because it gave favoritism to black-owned mining companies, and even pushed foreign firms to divest from the country. In one case, the CEO of Wescoal resigned his position solely because having a white CEO hindered the company’s ability to compete in South Africa.


But most damaging of all, BBBEE has driven a catastrophic dilution of Eskom’s core human capital.
_


> _Eskom has experienced a skills carnage for many years, and the long spectre of race-based policies has never been far from the crime scene.
> A decade after the skills shortages plaguing Eskom at the time of the 2008 financial crisis, it still cites ‘people issues’ as one of its major concerns. This is startling for a company where the staff complement has increased by almost 50% in the last 10 years. As recently as 2015 Eskom was talking about reducing the number of white engineers by 1,081 and white artisans by 2,179 in professional and mid-management positions in order that the utility could more accurately resemble the demographics of the country.
> Estimates vary but Eskom has lost thousands of skilled personnel since 1994, and often paid a premium for it via costly severance packages. Many were taken up by individuals who could smell the blood in the water and for whom retirement or employment abroad presented a more attractive offer than sticking around for the looming apocalypse. *[PoliticsWeb.za]*_


_
As time passes, the situation only gets bleaker for Eskom. The company’s infrastructure is aged and failing. Its workforce is unskilled or outright incompetent. Thanks to racially-motivated contracting, its logistics are breaking down.

But there is more going on than skills decay rooted in racial discrimination. Just like in the United States, rampant affirmative action is an invitation to naked cronyism, insider dealing, and corruption. Burdensome racial quota laws fall heaviest on small and up-and-coming businesses, while the largest mega-corporations have the easiest time complying. If a company is to be politically rewarded for handing out ownership based on race, why not gain even more security and let the politically connected into the ownership caste? If you have to hire unqualified hacks for senior management, why not give the jobs to politicians’ children? Corrupt behavior like this happens even in the best systems. But as one South African observer notes, in that country it’s by design:
_


> _Across state in-house institutions like the South African Revenue Service, the National Prosecuting Authority and the National Intelligence Agency, black-first narratives were used to effect ‘state capture’ which meant shielding those corrupt rent-seekers (black and white) who used BEE deals, slush-funds and tax dodging to fizz their champagne while flattening the rest of us.
> In the private sector, BEE is one of many onerous costs of business that the biggest, well-established firms can bear while their up-and-coming competition is hounded off the grid or else simply bankrupted. This creates a winner-take-all economy while the sum of it all shrinks. The Small Business Project’s (SBP) landmark new analysis finds that contrary to former expectations there are not millions of formal Small and Medium Enterprises (SMEs) but only about 250 000. It also notes that formal SMEs ‘only account for 28% of the jobs’ while, ‘based on international trends, this should be about 60% or 70%’. *[South African Institute of Race Relations]*_


_
South Africa’s unemployment rate is at a record 32.6 percent. That’s not simply a quirk of coronavirus. The country’s unemployment was 32.5 percent in early 2020, before a single lockdown hit. The country’s GDP per capita peaked in 2011 and has fallen by 25 percent since.

As the country has broken down, race hate against white people isn’t used to reduce inequality but to increase it — much like in America. One of South Africa’s richest families is the Gupta family; Indian immigrants who arrived in 1993 to profit off the end of apartheid. The Guptas soon built a close relationship with the now-jailed Jacob Zuma. When Zuma became president, his actions benefited the Guptas to such a degree that it constituted state capture.
_


> _The Guptas owned a portfolio of companies that enjoyed lucrative contracts with South African government departments and state-owned conglomerates. They also employed several Zuma family members — including the president’s son, Duduzane — in senior positions.
> According to testimony heard at the inquiry, the Guptas went to great lengths to influence their most important client, the South African state._





> _Public officials responsible for various state bodies say they were directly instructed by the Guptas to take decisions that would advance the brothers’ business interests.
> It is alleged that compliance was rewarded with money and promotion, while disobedience was punished with dismissal._





> _The public bodies that are said to have been “captured” in this fashion included the ministries of finance, natural resources and public enterprise, as well as the government agencies responsible for tax collection and communications, the state broadcaster SABC, the national carrier, South African Airways, the state-owned rail-freight operator Transnet and the energy giant Eskom, one of the world’s largest utility companies. *[BBC]*_


_
Crucially, when political heat was directed toward the Gupta family, they knew exactly how to fight back: Point the finger at society’s most acceptable target, white people. The Guptas employed a British PR firm to argue that South Africa’s problem wasn’t a corrupt family dynasty, but the white race hoarding resources from everyone else:_


> _According to an investigation by the Sunday Times last month, Bell Pottinger took on the Gupta family as clients in 2016 to try to improve their image, and the chosen strategy was to target white business leaders as a distraction from serious allegations of state capture.
> One of the strategies was apparently to drive a predominantly social media narrative that “white monopoly capital”, the SA Communist Party and National Treasury have been standing in the way of transforming the South African economy.
> The phrase “white monopoly capital” has, over past months, become a major feature of mainstream political discourse, with even President Jacob Zuma using it.
> …
> The paper said it had seen evidence of the PR plan (presumably including the document above) involving Andile Mngxitama and his Black First Land First Organisation, Mzwanele Manyi and his Decolonisation Foundation, and others.
> The Bell Pottinger plan reportedly involved using, among other things, Twitter bots involved in a fake news campaign to support messages critical of white monopoly capital and be defensive of the Guptas. *[The Citizen]*_


_
To get an idea of what ideologies the Guptas were enabling with their campaign, here is an interview with a member of Black First Land First, one of the radical organizations promoted by Bell Pottinger’s scheme:





Black First Land First remains a marginal political party, but one party that isn’t marginal is the Economic Freedom Fighters, South Africa’s third-largest party. Even after the exposure of the Gupta family’s methods, the party’s leader embraced the racial attack on South Africa’s white minority.
_


> _Addressing thousands of EFF supporters in red regalia and berets, [EFF leader Julius] Malema said Mbeki and former finance minister Trevor Manuel were wrong when they said there’s no white monopoly capital in the country.
> “I know president Mbeki, you’re fighting your own factional battles. But when you fight your battles, don’t distort the truth. Whites are monopolising our economy,” he said.
> He said that’s one reason why they don’t want to invest their money into the country’s economy through industrialisation “because they don’t trust South Africa’s democracy”.
> “There is white dominance and control of our economy. Today when you remove the ownership by pension fund from the stock exchange, the remaining 90% belongs to white families,” he said, before asking “who owns the land, factories and monopoly industries in the country”? *[News24]*_


_Malema has also infamously declared that his party is not calling for the murder of white people, “at least for now,” a comment that was declared to not be hate speech by South Africa’s human rights commission.

In South Africa’s 2019 elections, the EFF received almost 11 percent of the vote. The party’s rise has driven the ANC to contain it by gradually moving toward a constitutional amendment that would allow the state to confiscate land from white farmers without any compensation. For a preview of how that works, just look at neighboring Zimbabwe:







But as South Africa’s CRT-driven economic policies break down, the country is likely to only get more radical. Much of South Africa has fully embraced the ideology of American critical race theory darling Ibram X. Kendi, which holds that if outcomes differ between two racial groups, the only possible cause is racism, and the only possible remedy is direct intervention to correct the “injustice.” The disastrous example of Zimbabwe barely matters.

As South African society frays apart, the always-dangerous country is returning to the levels of violence seen at the end of apartheid, when onlookers feared full-blown genocide was imminent. It’s not from lack of police. South Africa has one police officer for every four hundred people, a substantially higher figure than the United States. But the police are borderline useless at actually protecting the nation’s law-abiding citizens, who are forced to rely on private security or their own devices in order to keep themselves safe.

From the late 90s onwards, in the name of hitting diversity quotas, South Africa’s police adopted a “fast-track” promotion strategy while also gutting training requirements for new recruits. Senior police leadership became political appointees selected for loyalty rather than competence. The end result is a shoddy police force that kills people with hammers for violating COVID-19 lockdowns but abandons the population in the face of lethal riots.

Despite being the most consistently violent country on Earth, South Africa is unwilling to use real force to stand up for civilization. The death penalty was abolished in 1995 and hasn’t been in use since 1990.

But just like how American elites are increasingly obsessed with century-old riots while ignoring the anarchy they unleashed in 2020, in South Africa rising crime rates have been coupled with a growing obsession with the ever-more-distant legacy of apartheid. Just days before the riots began, South African law enforcment announced a new effort to investigate and prosecute decades-old crimes during the apartheid era.
_


> _The National Prosecuting Authority (NPA) and the Hawks [a police organization that targets organized crime, economic crime, corruption, and other serious crime] are bolstering resources to go after those responsible for apartheid-era atrocity crimes in the 1960s.
> In a joint statement on Sunday, the crime fighting bodies said the NPA was in the process of setting up a specialist unit to investigate and prosecute these crimes.
> …
> The Hawks, meanwhile, had created a dedicated detective team of 34 “competent and highly skilled” former police officials to assign to such cases. *[News24]*_


_Nobody wanted South Africa to fail. It would have been nice if the hamhanded affirmative action and redistribution policies of the “Rainbow Nation” had quickly created a successful, wealthy, safe multiracial democracy. But they did not, because those policies are fundamentally not based in reality. A nation cannot raise up the weak by tearing down and ruining the strong. It does not become prosperous by despoiling the rich to simply hand their wealth to the poor (or by extorting them to give politicians a cut). It cannot achieve peace by letting the mob rampage, loot, burn, and kill at will.

For three decades, South Africa has avoided the calamitous implosion suffered by Zimbabwe. But because it has accepted the same basic assumptions about reality, it will soon suffer the same fate. And if America continues down the same path, the path demanded by anti-white doctrines such as Critical Race Theory and other identity politics hustlers, it too will collapse in turn."_


----------



## cnm

Are you a Boer?


----------



## Dekster

Well I had no plans to  play Sun City either way, but tribal cultures inevitably end up this way.  Put a different tribe in charge, and the victim list just changes.  Nothing else does.


----------



## freyasman

cnm said:


> Are you a Boer?


Boer means "Farmer" and no, I'm not.


----------



## John T. Ford

Dekster said:


> Well I had no plans to  play Sun City either way, but tribal cultures inevitably end up this way.  Put a different tribe in charge, and the victim list just changes.  Nothing else does.


You think this is the result of "tribal culturalism" ?

WTF ....


----------



## freyasman

John T. Ford said:


> You think this is the result of "tribal culturalism" ?
> 
> WTF ....


A lot of it is tribal; this isn't the only background piece I've read about this.
Tribal affiliations do play a part as well,  in this shit show.


----------



## John T. Ford

freyasman said:


> A lot of it is tribal; this isn't the only background piece I've read about this.
> Tribal affiliations do play a part as well,  in this shit show.


They are RACIST ....

They are COMMUNIST ....

True ..... Tribal affiliation plays a role ....

Tribal RACISM and COMMUNISM  ......


----------



## Dekster

John T. Ford said:


> You think this is the result of "tribal culturalism" ?
> 
> WTF ....



South Africa has 11 official languages.  You can WTF all you want.  The Zulu nationalists refuse to use any other language and have aspirations of resurrecting the great Zulu empire as a separate nation.  The list goes on.


----------



## John T. Ford

Dekster said:


> South Africa has 11 official languages.  You can WTF all you want.  The Zulu nationalists refuse to use any other language and have aspirations of resurrecting the great Zulu empire as a separate nation.  The list goes on.


I don't care how many language are spoken there.

South Africa is not imploding due to a language barrier.

South Africa is imploding due to Communism and Racism.


----------



## freyasman

Diversity+proximity=conflict


----------



## Unkotare

Dekster said:


> South Africa has 11 official languages.  ...


And?


----------



## Gabe Lackmann

Blacks are incapable of running anything. Let alone nations. What amazes me is that white South Africans have just stayed. I am not talking about the poor who have no way out. I am talking about educated people of means. WTF?


----------



## Unkotare

Gabe Lackmann said:


> Blacks are incapable of running anything. Let alone nations. What amazes me is that white South Africans have just stayed. I am not talking about the poor who have no way out. I am talking about educated people of means. WTF?


Your every waking moment is just consumed by your own weakness and fear. Must be exhausting.


----------



## Gabe Lackmann

Unkotare said:


> Your every waking moment is just consumed by your own weakness and fear. Must be exhausting.


Keep suckin them minority nuts. They'll love you in the morning paddy.


----------



## Unkotare

Gabe Lackmann said:


> Keep suckin them minority nuts. ....


You can't provide even one actual example of what the fuck you're talking about?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

It sounds a bit like the US. Riots and stuff.


----------



## Correll

Tommy Tainant said:


> It sounds a bit like the US. Riots and stuff.




That's the point. That was clearly stated in the op.


----------



## cnm

freyasman said:


> Boer means "Farmer" and no, I'm not.


It also means right wing racist white supremacist and yes, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Correll

cnm said:


> It also means right wing racist white supremacist and yes, I'm pretty sure.



Not really. And talking about South Africa, whites have no power there. This is all on the black majority and the ideas they hav embraced.


Which, look an awful lot like the ideas that America's liberals have embraced. 


That's the point of the op. Do you have anything to say, that is on topic, or is crying "wacist", like a retarded monkey, the full extent of your intellectual ability?


----------



## Tommy Tainant




----------



## freyasman

cnm said:


> It also means right wing racist white supremacist and yes, I'm pretty sure.


I've never been to Africa, but I have met quite a few folks from there, including Afrikaaners, and they're no different from anyone else.

Except for the fact that every white African I ever met was a killer.


----------



## freyasman

Tommy Tainant said:


>


I don't know whether I should laugh at the funny parts or wonder at the level of hatred in that video.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

freyasman said:


> I don't know whether I should laugh at the funny parts or wonder at the level of hatred in that video.


It was made at the height of apartheid. Its fair comment.


----------



## freyasman

__





						Let Africa Sink – Splendid Isolation
					





					www.kimdutoit.com
				



From the link;
_"Let Africa Sink_​_MAY 5, 2017 KIM DU TOIT ESSAYS
As my Let Africa S
ink essay from 2002(!) is going to feature in my Monday post, I thought I’d take the opportunity to re-publish it below, pretty much un-edited except for a few typos which somehow survived to the present day.

*Let Africa Sink*

May 26, 2002
11:40 AM CDT

When it comes to any analysis of the problems facing Africa, Western society, and particularly people from the United States, encounter a logical disconnect that makes clear analysis impossible. That disconnect is the way life is regarded in the West (it’s precious, must be protected at all costs etc.), compared to the way life, and death, are regarded in Africa. Let me try to quantify this statement.

In Africa, life is cheap. There are so many ways to die in Africa that death is far more commonplace than in the West. You can die from so many things: snakebite, insect bite, wild animal attack, disease, starvation, food poisoning… the list goes on and on. At one time, crocodiles accounted for more deaths in sub-Saharan Africa than gunfire, for example. Now add the usual human tragedy (murder, assault, warfare and the rest), and you can begin to understand why the life expectancy for an African is low — in fact, horrifyingly low, if you remove White Africans from the statistics (they tend to be more urbanized, and more Western in behavior and outlook). Finally, if you add the horrifying spread of AIDS into the equation, anyone born in sub-Saharan Africa this century will be lucky to reach age forty.

I lived in Africa for over thirty years. Growing up there, I was infused with several African traits — traits which are not common in Western civilization. The almost-casual attitude towards death was one. (Another is a morbid fear of snakes.)

So because of my African background, I am seldom moved at the sight of death, unless it’s accidental, or it affects someone close to me. (Death which strikes at total strangers, of course, is mostly ignored.) Of my circle of about eighteen or so friends with whom I grew up, and whom I would consider “close”, only about eight survive today — and not one of the survivors is over the age of fifty. Two friends died from stepping on landmines while on Army duty in Namibia. Three died in horrific car accidents (and lest one thinks that this is not confined to Africa, one was caused by a kudu flying through a windshield and impaling the guy through the chest with its hoof — not your everyday traffic accident in, say, Florida). One was bitten by a snake, and died from heart failure. Another two also died of heart failure, but they were hopeless drunkards. Two were shot by muggers. The last went out on his surfboard one day and was never seen again (did I mention that sharks are plentiful off the African coasts and in the major rivers?). My experience is not uncommon in South Africa — and north of the Limpopo River (the border with Zimbabwe), I suspect that others would show worse statistics.

The death toll wasn’t just confined to my friends. When I was still living in Johannesburg, the newspaper carried daily stories of people mauled by lions, or attacked by rival tribesmen, or dying from some unspeakable disease (and this was pre-AIDS Africa too) and in general, succumbing to some of Africa’s many answers to the population explosion. Add to that the normal death toll from rampant crime, illness, poverty, flood, famine, traffic, and the police, and you’ll begin to get the idea.

My favorite African story actually happened after I left the country. An American executive took a job over there, and on his very first day, the newspaper headlines read:
“Three Headless Bodies Found”.
The next day: “Three Heads Found”.
The third day: “Heads Don’t Match Bodies”.

You can’t make this stuff up.

As a result of all this, death is treated more casually by Africans than by Westerners. I, and I suspect most Africans, am completely inured to reports of African suffering, for whatever cause. Drought causes crops to fail, thousands face starvation? Yup, that happened many times while I was growing up. Inter-tribal rivalry and warfare causes wholesale slaughter? Yep, been happening there for millennia, long before Whitey got there. Governments becoming rich and corrupt while their populations starved? Not more than nine or ten of those. In my lifetime, the following tragedies have occurred, causing untold millions of deaths: famine in Biafra, genocide in Rwanda, civil war in Angola, floods in South Africa, famine in Somalia, civil war in Sudan, famine in Ethiopia, floods in Mozambique, wholesale slaughter in Uganda, and tribal warfare in every single country. There are others, but you get the point.

Yes, all this was also true in Europe — maybe a thousand years ago. But not any more. And Europe doesn’t teem with crocodiles, ultra-venomous snakes and so on.

The Dutch controlled the floods. All of Europe controls famine — it’s non-existent now. Apart from a couple of examples of massive, state-sponsored slaughter (Nazi Germany, Communist Russia), Europe since 1700 doesn’t even begin to compare to Africa today. Casual slaughter is another thing altogether — rare in Europe, common in Africa.

More to the point, the West has evolved into a society with a stable system of government, which follows the rule of law, and has respect for the rights and life of the individual — none of which is true in Africa.

Among old Africa hands, we have a saying, usually accompanied by a shrug: “Africa wins again.” This is usually said after an incident such as:
_

_a beloved missionary is butchered by his congregation, for no apparent reason_
_a tribal chief prefers to let his tribe starve to death rather than accepting food from the Red Cross (would mean he wasn’t all-powerful, you see)_
_an entire nation starves to death, while its ruler accumulates wealth in foreign banks_
_a new government comes into power, promising democracy, free elections etc., provided that the freedom doesn’t extend to the other tribe_
_the other tribe comes to power in a bloody coup, then promptly sets about slaughtering the first tribe_
_etc, etc, etc, ad nauseam, ad infinitum._
_The prognosis is bleak, because none of this mayhem shows any sign of ending. The conclusions are equally bleak, because, quite frankly, there is no answer to Africa’s problems, no solution that hasn’t been tried before, and failed.

Just go to the CIA World Fact Book, pick any of the African countries (Kenya, Tanzania, Zambia, Malawi etc.), and compare the statistics to any Western country (eg. Portugal, Italy, Spain, Ireland). The disparities are appalling — and it’s going to get worse, not better. It has certainly got worse since 1960, when most African countries achieved independence. We, and by this I mean the West, have tried many ways to help Africa. All such attempts have failed.

Charity is no answer. Money simply gets appropriated by the first, or second, or third person to touch it (17 countries saw a decline in real per capita GNP between 1970 and 1999, despite receiving well over $100 billion in World Bank assistance).

Food isn’t distributed. This happens either because there is no transportation infrastructure (bad), or the local leader deliberately withholds the supplies to starve people into submission (worse).

Materiel is broken, stolen or sold off for a fraction of its worth. The result of decades of “foreign aid” has resulted in a continental infrastructure which, if one excludes South Africa, couldn’t support Pittsburgh.

Add to this, as I mentioned above, the endless cycle of Nature’s little bag of tricks — persistent drought followed by violent flooding, a plethora of animals, reptiles and insects so dangerous that life is already cheap before Man starts playing his little reindeer games with his fellow Man. What you are left with is: catastrophe.

The inescapable conclusion is simply one of resignation. This goes against the grain of our humanity — we are accustomed to ridding the world of this or that problem (smallpox, polio, whatever), and accepting failure is anathema to us. But, to give a classic African scenario, a polio vaccine won’t work if the kids are prevented from getting the vaccine by a venal overlord, or a frightened chieftain, or a lack of roads, or by criminals who steal the vaccine and sell it to someone else. If a cure for AIDS was found tomorrow, and offered to every African nation free of charge, the growth of the disease would scarcely be checked, let alone reversed. Basically, you’d have to try to inoculate as many two-year old children as possible, and write off the two older generations.

So that leaves only one response, and it’s a brutal one: accept that we are powerless to change Africa, and leave them to sink or swim, by themselves.

It sounds dreadful to say it, but if the entire African continent dissolves into a seething maelstrom of disease, famine and brutality, that’s just too damn bad. We have better things to do — sometimes, you just have to say, “Can’t do anything about it.”

The viciousness, the cruelty, the corruption, the duplicity, the savagery, and the incompetence is endemic to the entire continent, and is so much of an anathema to any right-thinking person that the civilized imagination simply stalls when faced with its ubiquity, and with the enormity of trying to fix it. The Western media shouldn’t even bother reporting on it. All that does is arouse our feelings of horror, and the instinctive need to do something, anything — but everything has been tried before, and failed. Everything, of course, except self-reliance.

All we should do is make sure that none of Africa gets transplanted over to the U.S., because the danger to our society is dire if it does. I note that several U.S. churches are attempting to bring groups of African refugees over to the United States, European churches the same for Europe. Mistake. Mark my words, this misplaced charity will turn around and bite us, big time.

Even worse would be to think that the simplicity of Africa holds some kind of answers for Western society: remember Mrs. Clinton’s little book, “It Takes A Village”? Trust me on this: there is not one thing that Africa can give the West which hasn’t been tried before and failed, not one thing that isn’t a step backwards, and not one thing which is worse than, or that contradicts, what we have already.

So here’s my (tongue-in-cheek) solution for the African fiasco: a high wall around the whole continent, all the guns and bombs in the world for everyone inside, and at the end, the last one alive should do us all a favor and kill himself.

Inevitably, some Kissingerian realpolitiker is going to argue in favor of intervention, because in the vacuum of Western aid, perhaps the Communist Chinese would step in and increase their influence in the area. There are two reasons why this isn’t going to happen.

Firstly, the PRC doesn’t have that kind of money to throw around; and secondly, the result of any communist assistance will be precisely the same as if it were Western assistance. For the record, Mozambique and Angola are both communist countries — and both are economic disaster areas. The prognosis for both countries is disastrous — and would be the same for any other African country.

The West can’t help Africa. Nor should we. The record speaks for itself."_


----------



## Iamartiewhitefox

freyasman said:


> Some interesting background on what's happening in South Africa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> South Africa - The First Country Built on “Critical Race Theory” - Officially Implodes - Revolver News
> 
> 
> South Africa is the first country ever built on the principles of Critical Race Theory. That is why it has crumbled into a failed state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.revolver.news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the link;
> _"South Africa is disintegrating.
> 
> After the jailing of Jacob Zuma, supporters of the former president took to the streets, ostensibly to protest but actually to simply plunder at will. The official death toll already runs into the dozens, but in a country as violent as South Africa (57 murders a day) the real toll will likely never be known for certain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rioters have plundered shops and entire shopping malls. When they run out out of normal goods, they steal livestock. When it’s too heavy to carry by hand, they bring a forklift._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _WATCH: CHECK OUT DARREN BEATTIE'S LATEST INTERVIEWS_​
> 
> _The meltdown in South Africa isn’t a natural disaster or a random fluke. It’s a choice. *South Africa was the first modern nation to be refounded on the anti-white principles of critical race theory, and now it is reaping the whirlwind of that choice. *
> 
> South Africa did everything that is being done in America right now. As a hyperdiverse multiethnic, multilingual society, South Africa has followed almost every prescription embraced by the globalist ruling class.
> 
> 
> This is about more than riots. This wave of violence will eventually peter out. But there is no reason to be optimistic when that happens. There will be no sense of having survived a calamity, and having a chance to rebuild. When this wave of burning and looting and killing are over, there is nothing to look forward to but the next wave.
> 
> The specter of doom hangs over South Africa. The optimism that peaked when the country hosted the 2010 World Cup is now gone. Despite being warned for years about failing water infrastructure, local governments ignored the problem and now the country has routine, severe water crises. South Africa began experiencing rolling blackouts in 2007, and has battled them ever since. Even the government says the blackouts will likely continue for at least five more years. Hint: Bet your money that they last even longer.
> 
> Despite being the “economic superpower” of Sub-Saharan Africa, South Africa’s brain drain is significant and accelerating. Those who have options are abandoning the country.  More than four percent of all deaths are murders, and the murder rate is somehow still rising; last year it rose by 8.4 percent. But it’s not just about day-to-day violence. It’s the expectation for what is to come.
> 
> 
> South Africa’s dominant African National Congress party is corrupt and ineffective, but its most dangerous rival is one of the most radical political parties to enjoy representation on Earth. The Economic Freedom Fighters vow to seize white-owned land (without payment), nationalize the banking and mining sectors, and double welfare payments.
> 
> But EFF isn’t a radical outlier in South African politics. It’s the natural endgame for the country’s post-apartheid ideology. For decades, the South African economy has been shaped by a policy known as Broad Based Black Economic Employment. Despite its name, there is nothing “based” about BBBEE. Instead, the policy uses the same tactics to achieve “equity” that activists in the United States are demanding.
> 
> BBBEE relies openly and explicitly on injecting racial preferences throughout the economy. Companies receive a BBBEE scorecard based on hiring black workers, elevating black management, and giving black South Africans a share of ownership. Companies with high BBBEE scores are given favorable tax treatment and preferences in government contracts. Corporate actors are strongly incentivized to give contracts to high BBBEE scorers as well.
> 
> 
> The results are predictable. Remember those rolling blackouts Revolver mentioned above? Eskom, South Africa’s public electric utility company, is one of the most aggressive adopters of BBBEE. South African National Assemblywoman Gwen Ngwenya described the outcome of this approach in a 2019 column:
> 
> 
> In her column, Ngwenya explains how BBBEE has fueled the decay of South Africa’s power utility at every step of the process. The country has two expensive, botched power plants because Hitachi’s African subsidiary secured contracts based on black empowerment criteria rather than actual expertise. Eskom has problems with coal supply because it gave favoritism to black-owned mining companies, and even pushed foreign firms to divest from the country. In one case, the CEO of Wescoal resigned his position solely because having a white CEO hindered the company’s ability to compete in South Africa.
> 
> 
> But most damaging of all, BBBEE has driven a catastrophic dilution of Eskom’s core human capital.
> 
> 
> 
> As time passes, the situation only gets bleaker for Eskom. The company’s infrastructure is aged and failing. Its workforce is unskilled or outright incompetent. Thanks to racially-motivated contracting, its logistics are breaking down.
> 
> But there is more going on than skills decay rooted in racial discrimination. Just like in the United States, rampant affirmative action is an invitation to naked cronyism, insider dealing, and corruption. Burdensome racial quota laws fall heaviest on small and up-and-coming businesses, while the largest mega-corporations have the easiest time complying. If a company is to be politically rewarded for handing out ownership based on race, why not gain even more security and let the politically connected into the ownership caste? If you have to hire unqualified hacks for senior management, why not give the jobs to politicians’ children? Corrupt behavior like this happens even in the best systems. But as one South African observer notes, in that country it’s by design:
> 
> 
> 
> South Africa’s unemployment rate is at a record 32.6 percent. That’s not simply a quirk of coronavirus. The country’s unemployment was 32.5 percent in early 2020, before a single lockdown hit. The country’s GDP per capita peaked in 2011 and has fallen by 25 percent since.
> 
> As the country has broken down, race hate against white people isn’t used to reduce inequality but to increase it — much like in America. One of South Africa’s richest families is the Gupta family; Indian immigrants who arrived in 1993 to profit off the end of apartheid. The Guptas soon built a close relationship with the now-jailed Jacob Zuma. When Zuma became president, his actions benefited the Guptas to such a degree that it constituted state capture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crucially, when political heat was directed toward the Gupta family, they knew exactly how to fight back: Point the finger at society’s most acceptable target, white people. The Guptas employed a British PR firm to argue that South Africa’s problem wasn’t a corrupt family dynasty, but the white race hoarding resources from everyone else:
> 
> 
> To get an idea of what ideologies the Guptas were enabling with their campaign, here is an interview with a member of Black First Land First, one of the radical organizations promoted by Bell Pottinger’s scheme:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black First Land First remains a marginal political party, but one party that isn’t marginal is the Economic Freedom Fighters, South Africa’s third-largest party. Even after the exposure of the Gupta family’s methods, the party’s leader embraced the racial attack on South Africa’s white minority.
> 
> 
> Malema has also infamously declared that his party is not calling for the murder of white people, “at least for now,” a comment that was declared to not be hate speech by South Africa’s human rights commission.
> 
> In South Africa’s 2019 elections, the EFF received almost 11 percent of the vote. The party’s rise has driven the ANC to contain it by gradually moving toward a constitutional amendment that would allow the state to confiscate land from white farmers without any compensation. For a preview of how that works, just look at neighboring Zimbabwe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But as South Africa’s CRT-driven economic policies break down, the country is likely to only get more radical. Much of South Africa has fully embraced the ideology of American critical race theory darling Ibram X. Kendi, which holds that if outcomes differ between two racial groups, the only possible cause is racism, and the only possible remedy is direct intervention to correct the “injustice.” The disastrous example of Zimbabwe barely matters.
> 
> As South African society frays apart, the always-dangerous country is returning to the levels of violence seen at the end of apartheid, when onlookers feared full-blown genocide was imminent. It’s not from lack of police. South Africa has one police officer for every four hundred people, a substantially higher figure than the United States. But the police are borderline useless at actually protecting the nation’s law-abiding citizens, who are forced to rely on private security or their own devices in order to keep themselves safe.
> 
> From the late 90s onwards, in the name of hitting diversity quotas, South Africa’s police adopted a “fast-track” promotion strategy while also gutting training requirements for new recruits. Senior police leadership became political appointees selected for loyalty rather than competence. The end result is a shoddy police force that kills people with hammers for violating COVID-19 lockdowns but abandons the population in the face of lethal riots.
> 
> Despite being the most consistently violent country on Earth, South Africa is unwilling to use real force to stand up for civilization. The death penalty was abolished in 1995 and hasn’t been in use since 1990.
> 
> But just like how American elites are increasingly obsessed with century-old riots while ignoring the anarchy they unleashed in 2020, in South Africa rising crime rates have been coupled with a growing obsession with the ever-more-distant legacy of apartheid. Just days before the riots began, South African law enforcment announced a new effort to investigate and prosecute decades-old crimes during the apartheid era.
> 
> 
> Nobody wanted South Africa to fail. It would have been nice if the hamhanded affirmative action and redistribution policies of the “Rainbow Nation” had quickly created a successful, wealthy, safe multiracial democracy. But they did not, because those policies are fundamentally not based in reality. A nation cannot raise up the weak by tearing down and ruining the strong. It does not become prosperous by despoiling the rich to simply hand their wealth to the poor (or by extorting them to give politicians a cut). It cannot achieve peace by letting the mob rampage, loot, burn, and kill at will.
> 
> For three decades, South Africa has avoided the calamitous implosion suffered by Zimbabwe. But because it has accepted the same basic assumptions about reality, it will soon suffer the same fate. And if America continues down the same path, the path demanded by anti-white doctrines such as Critical Race Theory and other identity politics hustlers, it too will collapse in turn."_


Pre flood humans. They were godless. Their end was not peace. They were not perfect.


----------



## Turtlesoup

cnm said:


> It also means right wing racist white supremacist and yes, I'm pretty sure.


Stupid claim.


----------



## Turtlesoup

freyasman said:


> I don't know whether I should laugh at the funny parts or wonder at the level of hatred in that video.


I worry about your choice of entertainment.


----------



## Ivan88

Same sort of people pushing to eliminate  Syro Aryan Christian Israelites in Europe & N, America are like the ones pushing for the destruction of Aryans in Rhodesia and later South Africa.
The destruction of South Africa began when the UK put down the Boers by kidnapping their wives and children and then starving them to death in a concentration camp.


----------



## justinacolmena

Critical Race Theory in South Aftrica was known as _*apartheid*_, in the Dutch Afrikaans language, that is, "apartness" or "segregation" in English. There was a three-level race classification of Whites, Coloreds, and Blacks.

Just like Sweden, where you had (white Germanic or Aryan) Swedes, Finns, and Sami -- all white, of course, but there were three major classes, and some people were whiter and more privileged than others.


----------



## TheParser

This is a very controversial and sensitive topic.

First, in 2021, like it or not, the zeitgeist is that there should be majority rule in every country.

We cannot go back to a South Africa where millions and millions of Black people were ruled by a small minority of Caucasians.

Second, I am also surprised that there  are still any Caucasians there.

This must mean that South Africa is NOT that bad for many Caucasians, especially if they are NOT farmers (who are being pressured to give their land to Blacks).

Third, we must remember that the Blacks in South Africa are *not *the same as African Americans, who are 100% Americans. They think like Americans, not like Black South Africans.

Fourth, I have read that many Caucasians have already left South Africa, and more are probably going to follow.

Fifth, why is Black-run South Africa such a mess? There are many theories. It is a waste of time to repeat them here.

Sixth, I DO know, however,  that few people would choose to live there, though.


----------



## justinacolmena

TheParser said:


> Fourth, I have read that many Caucasians have already left South Africa, and more are probably going to follow.


Where are they going? "White people" aren't particularly welcome in America or Europe — where most other white people live — with a South African birth certificate which is required for immigration but difficult or impossible for people attempting to leave their home countries to obtain.


TheParser said:


> Sixth, I DO know, however, that few people would choose to live there, though.


Never been there, but I've seen a few photos, enough to know that South Africa is a very beautiful country, the difficulties with a race-baiting government and autocratic police force notwithstanding.


----------



## Rambunctious

The libs are lining us up right behind them....


----------



## Mac-7

freyasman said:


> Boer means "Farmer" and no, I'm not.


Maybe so but it also applies to people descended from the Dutch settlers


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> And?


.


----------



## ESay

Correll said:


> Which, look an awful lot like the ideas that America's liberals have embraced


Oh come one, you can't expect the good old days to return with voter suppression based on skin color and segregation based on this same thing.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

ESay said:


> Oh come one, you can't expect the good old days to return with voter suppression based on skin color and segregation based on this same thing.


Yes, he does.


----------



## Correll

Tommy Tainant said:


> Yes, he does.




You are a race baiting asshole. Fuck you.


----------



## Ringtone

cnm said:


> It also means right wing racist white supremacist and yes, I'm pretty sure.


Nah.  Leftwing racist and Marxist whores, i.e., the usual suspects.


----------



## Turtlesoup

Unkotare said:


> You can't provide even one actual example of what the fuck you're talking about?


South Africa ring any bells?


----------



## Turtlesoup

justinacolmena said:


> Critical Race Theory in South Aftrica was known as _*apartheid*_, in the Dutch Afrikaans language, that is, "apartness" or "segregation" in English. There was a three-level race classification of Whites, Coloreds, and Blacks.
> 
> Just like Sweden, where you had (white Germanic or Aryan) Swedes, Finns, and Sami -- all white, of course, but there were three major classes, and some people were whiter and more privileged than others.


Under aparteid--the country did better--both blacks and whites were safer.  There was less crime---far less murder and rapes of both races and there was food for all.


----------



## Unkotare

Turtlesoup said:


> South Africa ring any bells?


Read the original post to which I responded.


----------



## Turtlesoup

Unkotare said:


> Read the original post to which I responded.


Pick any country in AFRICA---run by Africans and you have the answer.


----------



## Unkotare

Turtlesoup said:


> Pick any country in AFRICA---run by Africans and you have the answer.


Still making no sense.


----------



## lennypartiv

Tommy Tainant said:


> It sounds a bit like the US. Riots and stuff.


You have riots too, your people call them parades.


----------



## ESay

Turtlesoup said:


> Under aparteid--the country did better--both blacks and whites were safer.  There was less crime---far less murder and rapes of both races and there was food for all.


It seems you should be edited a bit. Life was much better and safer in areas that official statistics included. No one cared about bantustans and what was happening there.


----------



## Baron

freyasman said:


> Some interesting background on what's happening in South Africa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> South Africa - The First Country Built on “Critical Race Theory” - Officially Implodes - Revolver News
> 
> 
> South Africa is the first country ever built on the principles of Critical Race Theory. That is why it has crumbled into a failed state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.revolver.news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the link;
> _"South Africa is disintegrating.
> 
> After the jailing of Jacob Zuma, supporters of the former president took to the streets, ostensibly to protest but actually to simply plunder at will. The official death toll already runs into the dozens, but in a country as violent as South Africa (57 murders a day) the real toll will likely never be known for certain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rioters have plundered shops and entire shopping malls. When they run out out of normal goods, they steal livestock. When it’s too heavy to carry by hand, they bring a forklift._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _WATCH: CHECK OUT DARREN BEATTIE'S LATEST INTERVIEWS_​
> 
> _The meltdown in South Africa isn’t a natural disaster or a random fluke. It’s a choice. *South Africa was the first modern nation to be refounded on the anti-white principles of critical race theory, and now it is reaping the whirlwind of that choice. *
> 
> South Africa did everything that is being done in America right now. As a hyperdiverse multiethnic, multilingual society, South Africa has followed almost every prescription embraced by the globalist ruling class.
> 
> 
> This is about more than riots. This wave of violence will eventually peter out. But there is no reason to be optimistic when that happens. There will be no sense of having survived a calamity, and having a chance to rebuild. When this wave of burning and looting and killing are over, there is nothing to look forward to but the next wave.
> 
> The specter of doom hangs over South Africa. The optimism that peaked when the country hosted the 2010 World Cup is now gone. Despite being warned for years about failing water infrastructure, local governments ignored the problem and now the country has routine, severe water crises. South Africa began experiencing rolling blackouts in 2007, and has battled them ever since. Even the government says the blackouts will likely continue for at least five more years. Hint: Bet your money that they last even longer.
> 
> Despite being the “economic superpower” of Sub-Saharan Africa, South Africa’s brain drain is significant and accelerating. Those who have options are abandoning the country.  More than four percent of all deaths are murders, and the murder rate is somehow still rising; last year it rose by 8.4 percent. But it’s not just about day-to-day violence. It’s the expectation for what is to come.
> 
> 
> South Africa’s dominant African National Congress party is corrupt and ineffective, but its most dangerous rival is one of the most radical political parties to enjoy representation on Earth. The Economic Freedom Fighters vow to seize white-owned land (without payment), nationalize the banking and mining sectors, and double welfare payments.
> 
> But EFF isn’t a radical outlier in South African politics. It’s the natural endgame for the country’s post-apartheid ideology. For decades, the South African economy has been shaped by a policy known as Broad Based Black Economic Employment. Despite its name, there is nothing “based” about BBBEE. Instead, the policy uses the same tactics to achieve “equity” that activists in the United States are demanding.
> 
> BBBEE relies openly and explicitly on injecting racial preferences throughout the economy. Companies receive a BBBEE scorecard based on hiring black workers, elevating black management, and giving black South Africans a share of ownership. Companies with high BBBEE scores are given favorable tax treatment and preferences in government contracts. Corporate actors are strongly incentivized to give contracts to high BBBEE scorers as well.
> 
> 
> The results are predictable. Remember those rolling blackouts Revolver mentioned above? Eskom, South Africa’s public electric utility company, is one of the most aggressive adopters of BBBEE. South African National Assemblywoman Gwen Ngwenya described the outcome of this approach in a 2019 column:
> 
> 
> In her column, Ngwenya explains how BBBEE has fueled the decay of South Africa’s power utility at every step of the process. The country has two expensive, botched power plants because Hitachi’s African subsidiary secured contracts based on black empowerment criteria rather than actual expertise. Eskom has problems with coal supply because it gave favoritism to black-owned mining companies, and even pushed foreign firms to divest from the country. In one case, the CEO of Wescoal resigned his position solely because having a white CEO hindered the company’s ability to compete in South Africa.
> 
> 
> But most damaging of all, BBBEE has driven a catastrophic dilution of Eskom’s core human capital.
> 
> 
> 
> As time passes, the situation only gets bleaker for Eskom. The company’s infrastructure is aged and failing. Its workforce is unskilled or outright incompetent. Thanks to racially-motivated contracting, its logistics are breaking down.
> 
> But there is more going on than skills decay rooted in racial discrimination. Just like in the United States, rampant affirmative action is an invitation to naked cronyism, insider dealing, and corruption. Burdensome racial quota laws fall heaviest on small and up-and-coming businesses, while the largest mega-corporations have the easiest time complying. If a company is to be politically rewarded for handing out ownership based on race, why not gain even more security and let the politically connected into the ownership caste? If you have to hire unqualified hacks for senior management, why not give the jobs to politicians’ children? Corrupt behavior like this happens even in the best systems. But as one South African observer notes, in that country it’s by design:
> 
> 
> 
> South Africa’s unemployment rate is at a record 32.6 percent. That’s not simply a quirk of coronavirus. The country’s unemployment was 32.5 percent in early 2020, before a single lockdown hit. The country’s GDP per capita peaked in 2011 and has fallen by 25 percent since.
> 
> As the country has broken down, race hate against white people isn’t used to reduce inequality but to increase it — much like in America. One of South Africa’s richest families is the Gupta family; Indian immigrants who arrived in 1993 to profit off the end of apartheid. The Guptas soon built a close relationship with the now-jailed Jacob Zuma. When Zuma became president, his actions benefited the Guptas to such a degree that it constituted state capture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crucially, when political heat was directed toward the Gupta family, they knew exactly how to fight back: Point the finger at society’s most acceptable target, white people. The Guptas employed a British PR firm to argue that South Africa’s problem wasn’t a corrupt family dynasty, but the white race hoarding resources from everyone else:
> 
> 
> To get an idea of what ideologies the Guptas were enabling with their campaign, here is an interview with a member of Black First Land First, one of the radical organizations promoted by Bell Pottinger’s scheme:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black First Land First remains a marginal political party, but one party that isn’t marginal is the Economic Freedom Fighters, South Africa’s third-largest party. Even after the exposure of the Gupta family’s methods, the party’s leader embraced the racial attack on South Africa’s white minority.
> 
> 
> Malema has also infamously declared that his party is not calling for the murder of white people, “at least for now,” a comment that was declared to not be hate speech by South Africa’s human rights commission.
> 
> In South Africa’s 2019 elections, the EFF received almost 11 percent of the vote. The party’s rise has driven the ANC to contain it by gradually moving toward a constitutional amendment that would allow the state to confiscate land from white farmers without any compensation. For a preview of how that works, just look at neighboring Zimbabwe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But as South Africa’s CRT-driven economic policies break down, the country is likely to only get more radical. Much of South Africa has fully embraced the ideology of American critical race theory darling Ibram X. Kendi, which holds that if outcomes differ between two racial groups, the only possible cause is racism, and the only possible remedy is direct intervention to correct the “injustice.” The disastrous example of Zimbabwe barely matters.
> 
> As South African society frays apart, the always-dangerous country is returning to the levels of violence seen at the end of apartheid, when onlookers feared full-blown genocide was imminent. It’s not from lack of police. South Africa has one police officer for every four hundred people, a substantially higher figure than the United States. But the police are borderline useless at actually protecting the nation’s law-abiding citizens, who are forced to rely on private security or their own devices in order to keep themselves safe.
> 
> From the late 90s onwards, in the name of hitting diversity quotas, South Africa’s police adopted a “fast-track” promotion strategy while also gutting training requirements for new recruits. Senior police leadership became political appointees selected for loyalty rather than competence. The end result is a shoddy police force that kills people with hammers for violating COVID-19 lockdowns but abandons the population in the face of lethal riots.
> 
> Despite being the most consistently violent country on Earth, South Africa is unwilling to use real force to stand up for civilization. The death penalty was abolished in 1995 and hasn’t been in use since 1990.
> 
> But just like how American elites are increasingly obsessed with century-old riots while ignoring the anarchy they unleashed in 2020, in South Africa rising crime rates have been coupled with a growing obsession with the ever-more-distant legacy of apartheid. Just days before the riots began, South African law enforcment announced a new effort to investigate and prosecute decades-old crimes during the apartheid era.
> 
> 
> Nobody wanted South Africa to fail. It would have been nice if the hamhanded affirmative action and redistribution policies of the “Rainbow Nation” had quickly created a successful, wealthy, safe multiracial democracy. But they did not, because those policies are fundamentally not based in reality. A nation cannot raise up the weak by tearing down and ruining the strong. It does not become prosperous by despoiling the rich to simply hand their wealth to the poor (or by extorting them to give politicians a cut). It cannot achieve peace by letting the mob rampage, loot, burn, and kill at will.
> 
> For three decades, South Africa has avoided the calamitous implosion suffered by Zimbabwe. But because it has accepted the same basic assumptions about reality, it will soon suffer the same fate. And if America continues down the same path, the path demanded by anti-white doctrines such as Critical Race Theory and other identity politics hustlers, it too will collapse in turn."_



They know nothing else!
A former great country like SA is unfortunately done.


----------



## themirrorthief

freyasman said:


> Some interesting background on what's happening in South Africa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> South Africa - The First Country Built on “Critical Race Theory” - Officially Implodes - Revolver News
> 
> 
> South Africa is the first country ever built on the principles of Critical Race Theory. That is why it has crumbled into a failed state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.revolver.news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the link;
> _"South Africa is disintegrating.
> 
> After the jailing of Jacob Zuma, supporters of the former president took to the streets, ostensibly to protest but actually to simply plunder at will. The official death toll already runs into the dozens, but in a country as violent as South Africa (57 murders a day) the real toll will likely never be known for certain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rioters have plundered shops and entire shopping malls. When they run out out of normal goods, they steal livestock. When it’s too heavy to carry by hand, they bring a forklift._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _WATCH: CHECK OUT DARREN BEATTIE'S LATEST INTERVIEWS_​
> 
> _The meltdown in South Africa isn’t a natural disaster or a random fluke. It’s a choice. *South Africa was the first modern nation to be refounded on the anti-white principles of critical race theory, and now it is reaping the whirlwind of that choice. *
> 
> South Africa did everything that is being done in America right now. As a hyperdiverse multiethnic, multilingual society, South Africa has followed almost every prescription embraced by the globalist ruling class.
> 
> 
> This is about more than riots. This wave of violence will eventually peter out. But there is no reason to be optimistic when that happens. There will be no sense of having survived a calamity, and having a chance to rebuild. When this wave of burning and looting and killing are over, there is nothing to look forward to but the next wave.
> 
> The specter of doom hangs over South Africa. The optimism that peaked when the country hosted the 2010 World Cup is now gone. Despite being warned for years about failing water infrastructure, local governments ignored the problem and now the country has routine, severe water crises. South Africa began experiencing rolling blackouts in 2007, and has battled them ever since. Even the government says the blackouts will likely continue for at least five more years. Hint: Bet your money that they last even longer.
> 
> Despite being the “economic superpower” of Sub-Saharan Africa, South Africa’s brain drain is significant and accelerating. Those who have options are abandoning the country.  More than four percent of all deaths are murders, and the murder rate is somehow still rising; last year it rose by 8.4 percent. But it’s not just about day-to-day violence. It’s the expectation for what is to come.
> 
> 
> South Africa’s dominant African National Congress party is corrupt and ineffective, but its most dangerous rival is one of the most radical political parties to enjoy representation on Earth. The Economic Freedom Fighters vow to seize white-owned land (without payment), nationalize the banking and mining sectors, and double welfare payments.
> 
> But EFF isn’t a radical outlier in South African politics. It’s the natural endgame for the country’s post-apartheid ideology. For decades, the South African economy has been shaped by a policy known as Broad Based Black Economic Employment. Despite its name, there is nothing “based” about BBBEE. Instead, the policy uses the same tactics to achieve “equity” that activists in the United States are demanding.
> 
> BBBEE relies openly and explicitly on injecting racial preferences throughout the economy. Companies receive a BBBEE scorecard based on hiring black workers, elevating black management, and giving black South Africans a share of ownership. Companies with high BBBEE scores are given favorable tax treatment and preferences in government contracts. Corporate actors are strongly incentivized to give contracts to high BBBEE scorers as well.
> 
> 
> The results are predictable. Remember those rolling blackouts Revolver mentioned above? Eskom, South Africa’s public electric utility company, is one of the most aggressive adopters of BBBEE. South African National Assemblywoman Gwen Ngwenya described the outcome of this approach in a 2019 column:
> 
> 
> In her column, Ngwenya explains how BBBEE has fueled the decay of South Africa’s power utility at every step of the process. The country has two expensive, botched power plants because Hitachi’s African subsidiary secured contracts based on black empowerment criteria rather than actual expertise. Eskom has problems with coal supply because it gave favoritism to black-owned mining companies, and even pushed foreign firms to divest from the country. In one case, the CEO of Wescoal resigned his position solely because having a white CEO hindered the company’s ability to compete in South Africa.
> 
> 
> But most damaging of all, BBBEE has driven a catastrophic dilution of Eskom’s core human capital.
> 
> 
> 
> As time passes, the situation only gets bleaker for Eskom. The company’s infrastructure is aged and failing. Its workforce is unskilled or outright incompetent. Thanks to racially-motivated contracting, its logistics are breaking down.
> 
> But there is more going on than skills decay rooted in racial discrimination. Just like in the United States, rampant affirmative action is an invitation to naked cronyism, insider dealing, and corruption. Burdensome racial quota laws fall heaviest on small and up-and-coming businesses, while the largest mega-corporations have the easiest time complying. If a company is to be politically rewarded for handing out ownership based on race, why not gain even more security and let the politically connected into the ownership caste? If you have to hire unqualified hacks for senior management, why not give the jobs to politicians’ children? Corrupt behavior like this happens even in the best systems. But as one South African observer notes, in that country it’s by design:
> 
> 
> 
> South Africa’s unemployment rate is at a record 32.6 percent. That’s not simply a quirk of coronavirus. The country’s unemployment was 32.5 percent in early 2020, before a single lockdown hit. The country’s GDP per capita peaked in 2011 and has fallen by 25 percent since.
> 
> As the country has broken down, race hate against white people isn’t used to reduce inequality but to increase it — much like in America. One of South Africa’s richest families is the Gupta family; Indian immigrants who arrived in 1993 to profit off the end of apartheid. The Guptas soon built a close relationship with the now-jailed Jacob Zuma. When Zuma became president, his actions benefited the Guptas to such a degree that it constituted state capture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crucially, when political heat was directed toward the Gupta family, they knew exactly how to fight back: Point the finger at society’s most acceptable target, white people. The Guptas employed a British PR firm to argue that South Africa’s problem wasn’t a corrupt family dynasty, but the white race hoarding resources from everyone else:
> 
> 
> To get an idea of what ideologies the Guptas were enabling with their campaign, here is an interview with a member of Black First Land First, one of the radical organizations promoted by Bell Pottinger’s scheme:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black First Land First remains a marginal political party, but one party that isn’t marginal is the Economic Freedom Fighters, South Africa’s third-largest party. Even after the exposure of the Gupta family’s methods, the party’s leader embraced the racial attack on South Africa’s white minority.
> 
> 
> Malema has also infamously declared that his party is not calling for the murder of white people, “at least for now,” a comment that was declared to not be hate speech by South Africa’s human rights commission.
> 
> In South Africa’s 2019 elections, the EFF received almost 11 percent of the vote. The party’s rise has driven the ANC to contain it by gradually moving toward a constitutional amendment that would allow the state to confiscate land from white farmers without any compensation. For a preview of how that works, just look at neighboring Zimbabwe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But as South Africa’s CRT-driven economic policies break down, the country is likely to only get more radical. Much of South Africa has fully embraced the ideology of American critical race theory darling Ibram X. Kendi, which holds that if outcomes differ between two racial groups, the only possible cause is racism, and the only possible remedy is direct intervention to correct the “injustice.” The disastrous example of Zimbabwe barely matters.
> 
> As South African society frays apart, the always-dangerous country is returning to the levels of violence seen at the end of apartheid, when onlookers feared full-blown genocide was imminent. It’s not from lack of police. South Africa has one police officer for every four hundred people, a substantially higher figure than the United States. But the police are borderline useless at actually protecting the nation’s law-abiding citizens, who are forced to rely on private security or their own devices in order to keep themselves safe.
> 
> From the late 90s onwards, in the name of hitting diversity quotas, South Africa’s police adopted a “fast-track” promotion strategy while also gutting training requirements for new recruits. Senior police leadership became political appointees selected for loyalty rather than competence. The end result is a shoddy police force that kills people with hammers for violating COVID-19 lockdowns but abandons the population in the face of lethal riots.
> 
> Despite being the most consistently violent country on Earth, South Africa is unwilling to use real force to stand up for civilization. The death penalty was abolished in 1995 and hasn’t been in use since 1990.
> 
> But just like how American elites are increasingly obsessed with century-old riots while ignoring the anarchy they unleashed in 2020, in South Africa rising crime rates have been coupled with a growing obsession with the ever-more-distant legacy of apartheid. Just days before the riots began, South African law enforcment announced a new effort to investigate and prosecute decades-old crimes during the apartheid era.
> 
> 
> Nobody wanted South Africa to fail. It would have been nice if the hamhanded affirmative action and redistribution policies of the “Rainbow Nation” had quickly created a successful, wealthy, safe multiracial democracy. But they did not, because those policies are fundamentally not based in reality. A nation cannot raise up the weak by tearing down and ruining the strong. It does not become prosperous by despoiling the rich to simply hand their wealth to the poor (or by extorting them to give politicians a cut). It cannot achieve peace by letting the mob rampage, loot, burn, and kill at will.
> 
> For three decades, South Africa has avoided the calamitous implosion suffered by Zimbabwe. But because it has accepted the same basic assumptions about reality, it will soon suffer the same fate. And if America continues down the same path, the path demanded by anti-white doctrines such as Critical Race Theory and other identity politics hustlers, it too will collapse in turn."_


what  did  you  expect  after  the  mega  corrupt  mandela  crime  family  took  over


----------



## bambu.

freyasman said:


> Some interesting background on what's happening in South Africa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> South Africa - The First Country Built on “Critical Race Theory” - Officially Implodes - Revolver News
> 
> 
> South Africa is the first country ever built on the principles of Critical Race Theory. That is why it has crumbled into a failed state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.revolver.news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the link;
> _"South Africa is disintegrating.
> 
> After the jailing of Jacob Zuma, supporters of the former president took to the streets, ostensibly to protest but actually to simply plunder at will. The official death toll already runs into the dozens, but in a country as violent as South Africa (57 murders a day) the real toll will likely never be known for certain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rioters have plundered shops and entire shopping malls. When they run out out of normal goods, they steal livestock. When it’s too heavy to carry by hand, they bring a forklift._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _WATCH: CHECK OUT DARREN BEATTIE'S LATEST INTERVIEWS_​
> 
> _The meltdown in South Africa isn’t a natural disaster or a random fluke. It’s a choice. *South Africa was the first modern nation to be refounded on the anti-white principles of critical race theory, and now it is reaping the whirlwind of that choice. *
> 
> South Africa did everything that is being done in America right now. As a hyperdiverse multiethnic, multilingual society, South Africa has followed almost every prescription embraced by the globalist ruling class.
> 
> 
> This is about more than riots. This wave of violence will eventually peter out. But there is no reason to be optimistic when that happens. There will be no sense of having survived a calamity, and having a chance to rebuild. When this wave of burning and looting and killing are over, there is nothing to look forward to but the next wave.
> 
> The specter of doom hangs over South Africa. The optimism that peaked when the country hosted the 2010 World Cup is now gone. Despite being warned for years about failing water infrastructure, local governments ignored the problem and now the country has routine, severe water crises. South Africa began experiencing rolling blackouts in 2007, and has battled them ever since. Even the government says the blackouts will likely continue for at least five more years. Hint: Bet your money that they last even longer.
> 
> Despite being the “economic superpower” of Sub-Saharan Africa, South Africa’s brain drain is significant and accelerating. Those who have options are abandoning the country.  More than four percent of all deaths are murders, and the murder rate is somehow still rising; last year it rose by 8.4 percent. But it’s not just about day-to-day violence. It’s the expectation for what is to come.
> 
> 
> South Africa’s dominant African National Congress party is corrupt and ineffective, but its most dangerous rival is one of the most radical political parties to enjoy representation on Earth. The Economic Freedom Fighters vow to seize white-owned land (without payment), nationalize the banking and mining sectors, and double welfare payments.
> 
> But EFF isn’t a radical outlier in South African politics. It’s the natural endgame for the country’s post-apartheid ideology. For decades, the South African economy has been shaped by a policy known as Broad Based Black Economic Employment. Despite its name, there is nothing “based” about BBBEE. Instead, the policy uses the same tactics to achieve “equity” that activists in the United States are demanding.
> 
> BBBEE relies openly and explicitly on injecting racial preferences throughout the economy. Companies receive a BBBEE scorecard based on hiring black workers, elevating black management, and giving black South Africans a share of ownership. Companies with high BBBEE scores are given favorable tax treatment and preferences in government contracts. Corporate actors are strongly incentivized to give contracts to high BBBEE scorers as well.
> 
> 
> The results are predictable. Remember those rolling blackouts Revolver mentioned above? Eskom, South Africa’s public electric utility company, is one of the most aggressive adopters of BBBEE. South African National Assemblywoman Gwen Ngwenya described the outcome of this approach in a 2019 column:
> 
> 
> In her column, Ngwenya explains how BBBEE has fueled the decay of South Africa’s power utility at every step of the process. The country has two expensive, botched power plants because Hitachi’s African subsidiary secured contracts based on black empowerment criteria rather than actual expertise. Eskom has problems with coal supply because it gave favoritism to black-owned mining companies, and even pushed foreign firms to divest from the country. In one case, the CEO of Wescoal resigned his position solely because having a white CEO hindered the company’s ability to compete in South Africa.
> 
> 
> But most damaging of all, BBBEE has driven a catastrophic dilution of Eskom’s core human capital.
> 
> 
> 
> As time passes, the situation only gets bleaker for Eskom. The company’s infrastructure is aged and failing. Its workforce is unskilled or outright incompetent. Thanks to racially-motivated contracting, its logistics are breaking down.
> 
> But there is more going on than skills decay rooted in racial discrimination. Just like in the United States, rampant affirmative action is an invitation to naked cronyism, insider dealing, and corruption. Burdensome racial quota laws fall heaviest on small and up-and-coming businesses, while the largest mega-corporations have the easiest time complying. If a company is to be politically rewarded for handing out ownership based on race, why not gain even more security and let the politically connected into the ownership caste? If you have to hire unqualified hacks for senior management, why not give the jobs to politicians’ children? Corrupt behavior like this happens even in the best systems. But as one South African observer notes, in that country it’s by design:
> 
> 
> 
> South Africa’s unemployment rate is at a record 32.6 percent. That’s not simply a quirk of coronavirus. The country’s unemployment was 32.5 percent in early 2020, before a single lockdown hit. The country’s GDP per capita peaked in 2011 and has fallen by 25 percent since.
> 
> As the country has broken down, race hate against white people isn’t used to reduce inequality but to increase it — much like in America. One of South Africa’s richest families is the Gupta family; Indian immigrants who arrived in 1993 to profit off the end of apartheid. The Guptas soon built a close relationship with the now-jailed Jacob Zuma. When Zuma became president, his actions benefited the Guptas to such a degree that it constituted state capture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crucially, when political heat was directed toward the Gupta family, they knew exactly how to fight back: Point the finger at society’s most acceptable target, white people. The Guptas employed a British PR firm to argue that South Africa’s problem wasn’t a corrupt family dynasty, but the white race hoarding resources from everyone else:
> 
> 
> To get an idea of what ideologies the Guptas were enabling with their campaign, here is an interview with a member of Black First Land First, one of the radical organizations promoted by Bell Pottinger’s scheme:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black First Land First remains a marginal political party, but one party that isn’t marginal is the Economic Freedom Fighters, South Africa’s third-largest party. Even after the exposure of the Gupta family’s methods, the party’s leader embraced the racial attack on South Africa’s white minority.
> 
> 
> Malema has also infamously declared that his party is not calling for the murder of white people, “at least for now,” a comment that was declared to not be hate speech by South Africa’s human rights commission.
> 
> In South Africa’s 2019 elections, the EFF received almost 11 percent of the vote. The party’s rise has driven the ANC to contain it by gradually moving toward a constitutional amendment that would allow the state to confiscate land from white farmers without any compensation. For a preview of how that works, just look at neighboring Zimbabwe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But as South Africa’s CRT-driven economic policies break down, the country is likely to only get more radical. Much of South Africa has fully embraced the ideology of American critical race theory darling Ibram X. Kendi, which holds that if outcomes differ between two racial groups, the only possible cause is racism, and the only possible remedy is direct intervention to correct the “injustice.” The disastrous example of Zimbabwe barely matters.
> 
> As South African society frays apart, the always-dangerous country is returning to the levels of violence seen at the end of apartheid, when onlookers feared full-blown genocide was imminent. It’s not from lack of police. South Africa has one police officer for every four hundred people, a substantially higher figure than the United States. But the police are borderline useless at actually protecting the nation’s law-abiding citizens, who are forced to rely on private security or their own devices in order to keep themselves safe.
> 
> From the late 90s onwards, in the name of hitting diversity quotas, South Africa’s police adopted a “fast-track” promotion strategy while also gutting training requirements for new recruits. Senior police leadership became political appointees selected for loyalty rather than competence. The end result is a shoddy police force that kills people with hammers for violating COVID-19 lockdowns but abandons the population in the face of lethal riots.
> 
> Despite being the most consistently violent country on Earth, South Africa is unwilling to use real force to stand up for civilization. The death penalty was abolished in 1995 and hasn’t been in use since 1990.
> 
> But just like how American elites are increasingly obsessed with century-old riots while ignoring the anarchy they unleashed in 2020, in South Africa rising crime rates have been coupled with a growing obsession with the ever-more-distant legacy of apartheid. Just days before the riots began, South African law enforcment announced a new effort to investigate and prosecute decades-old crimes during the apartheid era.
> 
> 
> Nobody wanted South Africa to fail. It would have been nice if the hamhanded affirmative action and redistribution policies of the “Rainbow Nation” had quickly created a successful, wealthy, safe multiracial democracy. But they did not, because those policies are fundamentally not based in reality. A nation cannot raise up the weak by tearing down and ruining the strong. It does not become prosperous by despoiling the rich to simply hand their wealth to the poor (or by extorting them to give politicians a cut). It cannot achieve peace by letting the mob rampage, loot, burn, and kill at will.
> 
> For three decades, South Africa has avoided the calamitous implosion suffered by Zimbabwe. But because it has accepted the same basic assumptions about reality, it will soon suffer the same fate. And if America continues down the same path, the path demanded by anti-white doctrines such as Critical Race Theory and other identity politics hustlers, it too will collapse in turn."_


Indeed.
America is soon to be majority non-White, if it's not already.
Whites the minority, should be interesting.
America will go the way of South Africa if nothing changes soon.
If movies and tv news programs are any guide, most Americans seem to be stoned all the time, which could be part of the problem.


----------



## themirrorthief

Tommy Tainant said:


> It sounds a bit like the US. Riots and stuff.


its  ok  we  buying  lots  of  guns  to  fix  that


----------



## Woodznutz

The irony is that black people here would never return to Africa because of the horrible mess it's in because of black rule, but then turn around and want to 'Africanize' America. Makes yer head spin.


----------



## Tom Paine 1949

The main problems of South Africa are not rooted in some imagined “CRT” ideology, nor did they start after apartheid was overthrown and Mandela came to power with a huge democratic mandate.

The long awaited 2021 defeat of the old corrupt ANC leadership under Jacob Zumba led to rioting and instability, but the ANC has new leadership now, though internal conflict and corruption continues, as one would expect. The ANC still dominates politics, but has lost its majority in recent elections.

The rightwing Trumpian “Revolver” of course only highlights the serious problems in the country. In fact the second largest party is not the black nationalist “Economic Freedom Fighters,” but the highly integrated Democratic Alliance. Here is an objective description of the recent electoral results:

“There is no anti-ANC majority coalition, because South Africa's opposition parties are ideologically very divided.

“The official results show:

The ANC got 46% of the vote
The main opposition Democratic Alliance (DA) 22%
The left-wing Economic Freedom Fighters 10%
The Zulu Inkatha Freedom Party (IFP) 6%
The majority Afrikaner party Freedom Front Plus 2%
And the newly minted ActionSA also 2%
“Acknowledging that coalition governments will be the order of the day, President Cyril Ramaphosa, chosen by the ANC in 2018 to halt the party's ebbing support, said: "If we are to make this a new and better era, we as leaders must put aside our differences."

The often miserable colonial legacy, sheer poverty, corruption, ethnic tension and artificial borders in Africa most everywhere led to terrible problems. High population growth and industrial & ecological problems add to the mix. Black/white or colonist/native problems are no longer the main cause of “Brain Drain.” It is the simple desire of educated and wealthy families to escape overwhelming poverty and associated instability. Few sub-Saharan African countries are “authentic” enough to have generated real “patriotism” or elites loyal to the state (except the military and bureaucracy). States are too often only artificial machines generating corrupt profits for their leaders, and foreign corporations bribing and extracting wealth also create problems as well as new opportunities. Complicated local allegiances and conflicts often add to the stew.

South Africa is hardly the worst African country to live in, but it would hardly be the first choice for most Westerners, unless they have business reasons to be there.


----------



## Correll

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> The main problems of South Africa are not rooted in some imagined “CRT” ideology, nor did they start after apartheid was overthrown and Mandela came to power with a huge democratic mandate.
> 
> The long awaited 2021 defeat of the old corrupt ANC leadership under Jacob Zumba led to rioting and instability, but the ANC has new leadership now, though internal conflict and corruption continues, as one would expect. The ANC still dominates politics, but has lost its majority in recent elections.
> 
> The rightwing Trumpian “Revolver” of course only highlights the serious problems in the country. In fact the second largest party is not the black nationalist “Economic Freedom Fighters,” but the highly integrated Democratic Alliance. Here is an objective description of the recent electoral results:
> 
> “There is no anti-ANC majority coalition, because South Africa's opposition parties are ideologically very divided.
> 
> “The official results show:
> 
> The ANC got 46% of the vote
> The main opposition Democratic Alliance (DA) 22%
> The left-wing Economic Freedom Fighters 10%
> The Zulu Inkatha Freedom Party (IFP) 6%
> The majority Afrikaner party Freedom Front Plus 2%
> And the newly minted ActionSA also 2%
> “Acknowledging that coalition governments will be the order of the day, President Cyril Ramaphosa, chosen by the ANC in 2018 to halt the party's ebbing support, said: "If we are to make this a new and better era, we as leaders must put aside our differences."
> 
> The often miserable colonial legacy, sheer poverty, corruption, ethnic tension and artificial borders in Africa most everywhere led to terrible problems. High population growth and industrial & ecological problems add to the mix. Black/white or colonist/native problems are no longer the main cause of “Brain Drain.” It is the simple desire of educated and wealthy families to escape overwhelming poverty and associated instability. Few sub-Saharan African countries are “authentic” enough to have generated real “patriotism” or elites loyal to the state (except the military and bureaucracy). States are too often only artificial machines generating corrupt profits for their leaders, and foreign corporations bribing and extracting wealth also create problems as well as new opportunities. Complicated local allegiances and conflicts often add to the stew.
> 
> South Africa is hardly the worst African country to live in, but it would hardly be the first choice for most Westerners, unless they have business reasons to be there.




1. Why did you even mention Trump?

2. Still whining a bout colonialism? Maybe more time spent fixing problems instead of shifting blame, might be a good idea.


----------



## Tom Paine 1949

Correll said:


> 1. Why did you even mention Trump?
> 
> 2. Still whining about colonialism? Maybe more time spent fixing problems instead of shifting blame, might be a good idea.



1. For the very good reason that the “Revolver” website is one of the very few rightwing websites specifically endorsed by Donald Trump. There are plenty of English language South African newspapers that would have been better sources, with real expertise on the situation there, but the OP reached for a Trump anti-“CRT” zine with no such expertise. Most Americans only read partisan U.S. accounts, so it’s hardly surprising — but it needed to be pointed out, considering how inadequate this source is.

2. I tried to briefly list ALL the main factors at play in South Africa and Sub-Saharan “African backwardness.” It is YOU who are upset that I mentioned in passing one in particular that YOU fear may be understood to reflect negatively on “white” British or other European colonialism. Couldn’t have that, could we?

By the way, I personally am in no position to “fix” either problems in South Africa … or in your own psyche.

I believe British and Dutch colonists and Indian traders and plantations workers, like foreign investing corporations, all made unique “contributions,” even as they all sought income or profits in South Africa. This was a complex legacy, made more complex and problematic after apartheid was institutionalized.

I made NO judgement on any of them … but YOU of course — with your fragile ego and mad sense of “white grievance” — probably assume I was attacking “white people.”


----------



## Correll

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> 1. For the very good reason that the “Revolver” website is one of the very few rightwing websites specifically endorsed by Donald Trump. There are plenty of English language South African newspapers that would have been better sources, with real expertise on the situation there, but the OP reached for a Trump anti-“CRT” zine with no such expertise. Most Americans only read partisan U.S. accounts, so it’s hardly surprising — but it needed to be pointed out, considering how inadequate this source is.
> 
> 2. I tried to briefly list ALL the main factors at play in South Africa and Sub-Saharan “African backwardness.” It is YOU who are upset that I mentioned in passing one in particular that YOU fear may be understood to reflect negatively on “white” British or other European colonialism. Couldn’t have that, could we?
> 
> By the way, I personally am in no position to “fix” either problems in South Africa … or in your own psyche.
> 
> I believe British and Dutch colonists and Indian traders and plantations workers, like foreign investing corporations, all made unique “contributions,” even as they all sought income or profits in South Africa. This was a complex legacy, made more complex and problematic after apartheid was institutionalized.
> 
> I made NO judgement on any of them … but YOU of course — with your fragile ego and mad sense of “white grievance” — probably assume I was attacking “white people.”




Where would I get that idea? Mmm, maybe because EVERY time I hear it used, it is being used to attack white people. 

And no, I don't care about it "reflecting negatively" on white people. 

My point was, that problems need addressed, not coped with. That is a global problem.


----------



## miketx

Good riddence!


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Unkotare said:


> And?



And.....
That's just great...maybe if EVERY INDIVIDUAL uses their own language human society will magically coalesce and advance....
Or maybe we'd just be more like wild animals......

How does having sub groups and all their different languages benefit society more so than a homogeneous language situation?
If the goal is a unified planet, you still think that diversity and macro culturism is the best path?  Fuck that.  Fuck your stupidity.
You are not as brilliant as you think you are.


----------



## Unkotare

BasicHumanUnit said:


> And.....
> That's just great...maybe if EVERY INDIVIDUAL uses their own language human society will magically coalesce and advance....
> ....


Maybe there should be only one kind of animal in the world, one kind of plant. That would work out great, wouldn't it?


----------



## Unkotare

BasicHumanUnit said:


> ....
> If the goal is a unified planet,.....


Who said it was?


----------



## Unkotare

BasicHumanUnit said:


> And.....
> That's just great...maybe if EVERY INDIVIDUAL uses their own language human society will magically coalesce and advance....
> Or maybe we'd just be more like wild animals......
> 
> How does having sub groups and all their different languages benefit society more so than a homogeneous language situation?
> If the goal is a unified planet, you still think that diversity and macro culturism is the best path?  Fuck that.  Fuck your stupidity.
> You are not as brilliant as you think you are.


Be careful, those people speaking all those scary languages you don't know are all talking about YOU!


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

This is about homogeneous communications.
You can't seem to focus.

Perhaps every computer in every network should use it's own unique set of protocols as well according to your dim logic.

It is NOT of benefit to society at large that everyone speaks different languages.  It enhances tribalism.
Get over yourself.


----------



## Unkotare

Why do they have so many damn paintings in the museum? Just pick one and burn all the rest, right?

And what's the deal with libraries? We don't need so many books! It's confusing. Pick one, burn all the rest, and keep one copy of that one book on hand. So much simpler and more uniting.


----------



## Unkotare

Don't get me started on grocery stores. Do we need 20 different breakfast cereals? Make everyone eat just one! That way we can all be the same.


----------



## Unkotare

Every sci-fi movie about the future where the planet is "united" and peaceful has everyone wearing matching jumpsuits. When are we gonna get with the program?


----------



## Turtlesoup

Dekster said:


> Well I had no plans to  play Sun City either way, but tribal cultures inevitably end up this way.  Put a different tribe in charge, and the victim list just changes.  Nothing else does.


The names on the list didn't just change---it GREWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW.     Since the end of Aparteid---Whites are victims but so too are the Blacks.  Black leadership has victimized EVERYONE------


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> 1. For the very good reason that the “Revolver” website is one of the very few rightwing websites specifically endorsed by Donald Trump. There are plenty of English language South African newspapers that would have been better sources, with real expertise on the situation there, but the OP reached for a Trump anti-“CRT” zine with no such expertise. Most Americans only read partisan U.S. accounts, so it’s hardly surprising — but it needed to be pointed out, considering how inadequate this source is.
> 
> 2. I tried to briefly list ALL the main factors at play in South Africa and Sub-Saharan “African backwardness.” It is YOU who are upset that I mentioned in passing one in particular that YOU fear may be understood to reflect negatively on “white” British or other European colonialism. Couldn’t have that, could we?
> 
> By the way, I personally am in no position to “fix” either problems in South Africa … or in your own psyche.
> 
> I believe British and Dutch colonists and Indian traders and plantations workers, like foreign investing corporations, all made unique “contributions,” even as they all sought income or profits in South Africa. This was a complex legacy, made more complex and problematic after apartheid was institutionalized.
> 
> I made NO judgement on any of them … but YOU of course — with your fragile ego and mad sense of “white grievance” — probably assume I was attacking “white people.”


I wonder if American and British people  are qualified to look down on South African governance and pass judgement.

In the UK we have a corrupt law breaking administration where the ruling party supports the leader mainly for their own self interests.

In the US we see a government where the peaceful transfer of power is now a thing of the past and a democratically elected government has to fight for the right to govern.

And of course we have had a lot longer to perfect this than our friends in South Africa.

Of course most of our fellow posters just hate black people. That is everything to them.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Unkotare said:


> Every sci-fi movie about the future where the planet is "united" and peaceful has everyone wearing matching jumpsuits. When are we gonna get with the program?


The day after e start flying around in pods like the Jetsons.


----------



## alexa

Dekster said:


> Well I had no plans to  play Sun City either way, but tribal cultures inevitably end up this way.  Put a different tribe in charge, and the victim list just changes.  Nothing else does.


Give people the opportunity of secure decent housing and a job which covers the necessities and a bit more and you generally have a peaceful country.  I don't know all the problems South Africa is facing but I do know one of them is water which I guess will be causing more.


----------



## alexa

Tommy Tainant said:


> I wonder if American and British people  are qualified to look down on South African governance and pass judgement.
> 
> In the UK we have a corrupt law breaking administration where the ruling party supports the leader mainly for their own self interests.
> 
> In the US we see a government where the peaceful transfer of power is now a thing of the past and a democratically elected government has to fight for the right to govern.
> 
> And of course we have had a lot longer to perfect this than our friends in South Africa.
> 
> Of course most of our fellow posters just hate black people. That is everything to them.


Never mind us being half of the duo who took their country  and all that was precious in it from them, exploited them and used them as slaves - something it takes some time psychologically to get over.


----------



## alexa

Dekster said:


> South Africa has 11 official languages.  You can WTF all you want. * The Zulu nationalists refuse to use any other language and have aspirations of resurrecting the great Zulu empire as a separate nation. * The list goes on.


What's wrong with that?


----------



## frigidweirdo

freyasman said:


> Some interesting background on what's happening in South Africa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> South Africa - The First Country Built on “Critical Race Theory” - Officially Implodes - Revolver News
> 
> 
> South Africa is the first country ever built on the principles of Critical Race Theory. That is why it has crumbled into a failed state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.revolver.news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the link;
> _"South Africa is disintegrating.
> 
> After the jailing of Jacob Zuma, supporters of the former president took to the streets, ostensibly to protest but actually to simply plunder at will. The official death toll already runs into the dozens, but in a country as violent as South Africa (57 murders a day) the real toll will likely never be known for certain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rioters have plundered shops and entire shopping malls. When they run out out of normal goods, they steal livestock. When it’s too heavy to carry by hand, they bring a forklift._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _WATCH: CHECK OUT DARREN BEATTIE'S LATEST INTERVIEWS_​
> 
> _The meltdown in South Africa isn’t a natural disaster or a random fluke. It’s a choice. *South Africa was the first modern nation to be refounded on the anti-white principles of critical race theory, and now it is reaping the whirlwind of that choice. *
> 
> South Africa did everything that is being done in America right now. As a hyperdiverse multiethnic, multilingual society, South Africa has followed almost every prescription embraced by the globalist ruling class.
> 
> 
> This is about more than riots. This wave of violence will eventually peter out. But there is no reason to be optimistic when that happens. There will be no sense of having survived a calamity, and having a chance to rebuild. When this wave of burning and looting and killing are over, there is nothing to look forward to but the next wave.
> 
> The specter of doom hangs over South Africa. The optimism that peaked when the country hosted the 2010 World Cup is now gone. Despite being warned for years about failing water infrastructure, local governments ignored the problem and now the country has routine, severe water crises. South Africa began experiencing rolling blackouts in 2007, and has battled them ever since. Even the government says the blackouts will likely continue for at least five more years. Hint: Bet your money that they last even longer.
> 
> Despite being the “economic superpower” of Sub-Saharan Africa, South Africa’s brain drain is significant and accelerating. Those who have options are abandoning the country.  More than four percent of all deaths are murders, and the murder rate is somehow still rising; last year it rose by 8.4 percent. But it’s not just about day-to-day violence. It’s the expectation for what is to come.
> 
> 
> South Africa’s dominant African National Congress party is corrupt and ineffective, but its most dangerous rival is one of the most radical political parties to enjoy representation on Earth. The Economic Freedom Fighters vow to seize white-owned land (without payment), nationalize the banking and mining sectors, and double welfare payments.
> 
> But EFF isn’t a radical outlier in South African politics. It’s the natural endgame for the country’s post-apartheid ideology. For decades, the South African economy has been shaped by a policy known as Broad Based Black Economic Employment. Despite its name, there is nothing “based” about BBBEE. Instead, the policy uses the same tactics to achieve “equity” that activists in the United States are demanding.
> 
> BBBEE relies openly and explicitly on injecting racial preferences throughout the economy. Companies receive a BBBEE scorecard based on hiring black workers, elevating black management, and giving black South Africans a share of ownership. Companies with high BBBEE scores are given favorable tax treatment and preferences in government contracts. Corporate actors are strongly incentivized to give contracts to high BBBEE scorers as well.
> 
> 
> The results are predictable. Remember those rolling blackouts Revolver mentioned above? Eskom, South Africa’s public electric utility company, is one of the most aggressive adopters of BBBEE. South African National Assemblywoman Gwen Ngwenya described the outcome of this approach in a 2019 column:
> 
> 
> In her column, Ngwenya explains how BBBEE has fueled the decay of South Africa’s power utility at every step of the process. The country has two expensive, botched power plants because Hitachi’s African subsidiary secured contracts based on black empowerment criteria rather than actual expertise. Eskom has problems with coal supply because it gave favoritism to black-owned mining companies, and even pushed foreign firms to divest from the country. In one case, the CEO of Wescoal resigned his position solely because having a white CEO hindered the company’s ability to compete in South Africa.
> 
> 
> But most damaging of all, BBBEE has driven a catastrophic dilution of Eskom’s core human capital.
> 
> 
> 
> As time passes, the situation only gets bleaker for Eskom. The company’s infrastructure is aged and failing. Its workforce is unskilled or outright incompetent. Thanks to racially-motivated contracting, its logistics are breaking down.
> 
> But there is more going on than skills decay rooted in racial discrimination. Just like in the United States, rampant affirmative action is an invitation to naked cronyism, insider dealing, and corruption. Burdensome racial quota laws fall heaviest on small and up-and-coming businesses, while the largest mega-corporations have the easiest time complying. If a company is to be politically rewarded for handing out ownership based on race, why not gain even more security and let the politically connected into the ownership caste? If you have to hire unqualified hacks for senior management, why not give the jobs to politicians’ children? Corrupt behavior like this happens even in the best systems. But as one South African observer notes, in that country it’s by design:
> 
> 
> 
> South Africa’s unemployment rate is at a record 32.6 percent. That’s not simply a quirk of coronavirus. The country’s unemployment was 32.5 percent in early 2020, before a single lockdown hit. The country’s GDP per capita peaked in 2011 and has fallen by 25 percent since.
> 
> As the country has broken down, race hate against white people isn’t used to reduce inequality but to increase it — much like in America. One of South Africa’s richest families is the Gupta family; Indian immigrants who arrived in 1993 to profit off the end of apartheid. The Guptas soon built a close relationship with the now-jailed Jacob Zuma. When Zuma became president, his actions benefited the Guptas to such a degree that it constituted state capture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crucially, when political heat was directed toward the Gupta family, they knew exactly how to fight back: Point the finger at society’s most acceptable target, white people. The Guptas employed a British PR firm to argue that South Africa’s problem wasn’t a corrupt family dynasty, but the white race hoarding resources from everyone else:
> 
> 
> To get an idea of what ideologies the Guptas were enabling with their campaign, here is an interview with a member of Black First Land First, one of the radical organizations promoted by Bell Pottinger’s scheme:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black First Land First remains a marginal political party, but one party that isn’t marginal is the Economic Freedom Fighters, South Africa’s third-largest party. Even after the exposure of the Gupta family’s methods, the party’s leader embraced the racial attack on South Africa’s white minority.
> 
> 
> Malema has also infamously declared that his party is not calling for the murder of white people, “at least for now,” a comment that was declared to not be hate speech by South Africa’s human rights commission.
> 
> In South Africa’s 2019 elections, the EFF received almost 11 percent of the vote. The party’s rise has driven the ANC to contain it by gradually moving toward a constitutional amendment that would allow the state to confiscate land from white farmers without any compensation. For a preview of how that works, just look at neighboring Zimbabwe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But as South Africa’s CRT-driven economic policies break down, the country is likely to only get more radical. Much of South Africa has fully embraced the ideology of American critical race theory darling Ibram X. Kendi, which holds that if outcomes differ between two racial groups, the only possible cause is racism, and the only possible remedy is direct intervention to correct the “injustice.” The disastrous example of Zimbabwe barely matters.
> 
> As South African society frays apart, the always-dangerous country is returning to the levels of violence seen at the end of apartheid, when onlookers feared full-blown genocide was imminent. It’s not from lack of police. South Africa has one police officer for every four hundred people, a substantially higher figure than the United States. But the police are borderline useless at actually protecting the nation’s law-abiding citizens, who are forced to rely on private security or their own devices in order to keep themselves safe.
> 
> From the late 90s onwards, in the name of hitting diversity quotas, South Africa’s police adopted a “fast-track” promotion strategy while also gutting training requirements for new recruits. Senior police leadership became political appointees selected for loyalty rather than competence. The end result is a shoddy police force that kills people with hammers for violating COVID-19 lockdowns but abandons the population in the face of lethal riots.
> 
> Despite being the most consistently violent country on Earth, South Africa is unwilling to use real force to stand up for civilization. The death penalty was abolished in 1995 and hasn’t been in use since 1990.
> 
> But just like how American elites are increasingly obsessed with century-old riots while ignoring the anarchy they unleashed in 2020, in South Africa rising crime rates have been coupled with a growing obsession with the ever-more-distant legacy of apartheid. Just days before the riots began, South African law enforcment announced a new effort to investigate and prosecute decades-old crimes during the apartheid era.
> 
> 
> Nobody wanted South Africa to fail. It would have been nice if the hamhanded affirmative action and redistribution policies of the “Rainbow Nation” had quickly created a successful, wealthy, safe multiracial democracy. But they did not, because those policies are fundamentally not based in reality. A nation cannot raise up the weak by tearing down and ruining the strong. It does not become prosperous by despoiling the rich to simply hand their wealth to the poor (or by extorting them to give politicians a cut). It cannot achieve peace by letting the mob rampage, loot, burn, and kill at will.
> 
> For three decades, South Africa has avoided the calamitous implosion suffered by Zimbabwe. But because it has accepted the same basic assumptions about reality, it will soon suffer the same fate. And if America continues down the same path, the path demanded by anti-white doctrines such as Critical Race Theory and other identity politics hustlers, it too will collapse in turn."_



It's been declining for a long time, but the I guess it all depends what you think they heyday was.


----------

